# Renaissance Wax



## qquake (Feb 5, 2020)

Can someone remind me what the purpose of Renaissance Wax is? I've only ever tried it once, and it just made a mess, but I don't remember the details. Those of you who use it, how exactly do you apply it?


----------



## Mike8850 (Feb 5, 2020)

When I use it I apply a thin coat with my lathe running on slow speed then speed it up and wipe off right away.
I've never had a problem with it.
Mike


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Feb 5, 2020)

I simply take a piece of folded up paper towel, apply a very small amount to the paper towel, and wipe it all over pen in a thin layer. Then, I take a clean paper towel and buff the excess off. 

I do not apply it as a final polish on the lathe as I have seen other people do. I simply apply it due to its ability to repel finger prints and skin oils.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Feb 5, 2020)

I use a cheaper version but basically the same thing.  I apply very thin coat with a finger, then buff with Kimwipe with lathe running at high speed.  I generate some heat in the process.  I use it when I don't want the shiny appearance of CA; it preserves a more organic 'woody' feel and look IMHO.  Others will point out that it will not stay on the pen for long once it is in use so pens may require some periodic maintenance from the user.  Personally, although I use CA, I'm not a big fan overall; I think the protective effects of CA are more hype than real; once you drop a CA finished pen or mar the surface I think it is very hard to fix it (maybe I'm wrong but that's my opinion).  If I scuff up a waxed pen I can fix it much easier.  If I want a surface that will last 200 years then I'll use urushi.


----------



## bsshog40 (Feb 5, 2020)

Same here. Just apply while lathe is running slow, speed up lathe and use rag to buff.


----------



## alanemorrison (Feb 5, 2020)

Like Ronnie says    use only a very small amount   ( and it is only a little tin. )
Alan


----------



## qquake (Feb 5, 2020)

So basically it's to protect the final finish from fingerprints? Is that all it does?


----------



## Finatic (Feb 5, 2020)

I apply a thin coat with my finger as the lathe turns slow, I let it Haze over, turn up the speed and polish to a bright luster with a Clean Micro Cloth. I use it as a final finish on all of my pens and stoppers.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 5, 2020)

I continue to recommend these polishing clothes from Rockler. 








						Polishing Cloths, 6 Pack
					

Pack of six cloths.




					www.rockler.com
				




As mentioned in posts above, apply a sparing amount by hand. Wipe off immediately, before it has time to dry for best results. Using the same cloth to apply, and buff off. It does deter finger prints and body acid, as well as bring out the shine. I don't know what else it NEEDS to do.


----------



## qquake (Feb 5, 2020)

Dalecamino said:


> I continue to recommend these polishing clothes from Rockler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked for those polishing cloths the last time I was at Rockler, and they didn't have them.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 5, 2020)

My Rockler store is located on the opposite side of Indy from where I live. Last time I needed some, I ordered online.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Feb 5, 2020)

I use a small cotton flannel, Undyed, square to apply a very small amount of the wax then immediately take it to the buffing wheel.  I use it strictly as a protectant against finger prints.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2020)

qquake said:


> So basically it's to protect the final finish from fingerprints? Is that all it does?



That's probably its major quality. It was developed at the British Museum Research Lab in the 1950s in the search for a better coating to protect metals from tarnishing than common waxes made from beeswax and carnauba wax at the time which either contained acids or became acidic over time. It's a microcrystalline wax refined from crude oil and is more stable than other waxes over time. It provides good anti-tarnishing properties to both wood and metal surfaces, and as such, it also provides protection from fingerprints.

If you use it, it should only be applied as a final coat to the blank and metal surfaces of a pen to help protect the metal parts and the blank. It only takes a very small amount and even a small can will last a long time. I just apply a small amount with a paper towel, wipe it all over the pen, then use a clean, wadded paper towel to hand buff it off. Lots of good suggestions in this thread on how to apply it - pick the one(s) that appeal to you and give them a try to see what works best for you.


----------



## Sly Dog (Feb 5, 2020)

I’ve seen many RJB Woodturner videos on YouTube in which he applies Renaissance wax with his finger on a CA finish after micro mesh and then buffs it off on his buffing wheels, if I remember correctly.  I’ve tried that technique and like it, but I’m not sure what it adds to the buffing process; I just know I like the shine and it smells pretty good.  .  Interesting explanation from Edgar!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2020)

Years ago there was some discussion where some said the clear kiwi shoe polish was a very close match to Renaissance wax. Not trying to stir up that debate again but if your on a budget you might want to give it a try.


----------



## qquake (Feb 5, 2020)

Lenny said:


> Years ago there was some discussion where some said the clear kiwi shoe polish was a very close match to Renaissance wax. Not trying to stir up that debate again but if your on a budget you might want to give it a try.



Thank you for the suggestion, but I already have a 65ml can of Renaissance Wax.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 5, 2020)

Put it on and wipe it right off. Put it on entire pen and it is for fingerprints. Does nothing to add shine in my eyes. Many people handle pens at shows.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 5, 2020)

As other have said: I don't regard Renaissance Wax as part of the finish. In my opinion, it preserves the finish you have created *before* applying the wax, protecting the surface you have already perfected from finger oils.

I apply it with a piece of tee-shirt material (not on the lathe), and wipe off right away with a clean piece of the same cloth.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 5, 2020)

What Duncan said^


----------



## wolf creek knives (Feb 6, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Put it on and wipe it right off. Put it on entire pen and it is for fingerprints. Does nothing to add shine in my eyes. Many people handle pens at shows.



To Johns point it doesn't add a high brilliant shine but does offer a bit of luster, if that's the word to use, to the finished project.  It also offers a certain feel that I can't explain other than to say the item feels nice to hold but not slick like some waxes will make your item feel.


----------

